
Help scale the npm registry - donate | scalenpm.org - Couto
https://scalenpm.org/thank-you
======
thecolorblue
I feel like there has to be a better way to make this scale then throwing more
money at the problem and removing large files.

~~~
tomfuertes
I'm sure they're open to pull requests

------
vitrum
i'm in.

